# what does TBT stand for ??



## angel12345angel

i dont know


----------



## Mizu

TBT stands for The Bell Tree. If you're talking about the currency, here is a useful forum post: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide


----------



## Superpenguin

Throw Back Thursday


----------



## BronzeElf

Throw Back Thursday, Take Back Tomorrow, but mostly The Bell Tree. >w< datwasajoke


----------



## Flop

I don't understand how someone can sign up for TBT and not know what TBT is.  XD


----------



## Farobi

Flopolopagous said:


> I don't understand how someone can sign up for TBT and not know what TBT is.  XD



probably because BTF is easier to understand
tbt has a cool ring to it though


----------



## Kaiaa

TBT means  "The Bell Tree"


----------

